# Boiling catfish heads for the meat



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

A friend over in Lumberton told me today he was boiling catfish heads to get the meat behind the eyeballs out to make catfish soup! Is he pulling my leg, or telling the truth. He is not on here, but is a long time fisherman with **** arse ideas. I have never heard of such. He has always been very honist with me.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

My grandmother used to do that. She made fish head soup with them and it was really good (until I found out what it was, I was 8). 

You got me thinking, man I miss her cooking.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Man, I sure am glad I did not eat his "very special soup" that he said he had a little left over from the other day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

them Lumberton folks are strange to say the least....


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Its good...Try it!!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

There is alot of meat on a big yellow cat head. I wouldn't be against making a good stock out of the heads and bones, that's for sure. Same with shrimp heads and shells. Alot of people suck the heads of crawfish and that is considered O.K. Me included. I'm all about getting the best taste out of some food. If it means boiling a catfish head and skimming the impurities as they rise, I'm all for it. I'm like you. I have heard about it, just haven't put it in practice yet.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thats what the older Court-Boulillion?? recipes calls for, it was a soup made from the scraps, an Opps cheek pockets are loaded...WW


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Gernada*

Know this lady from Gernada and I take her fish heads all the time to make "fish head soup" and its darn good..she just want give up the eyeballs,which I told her she could have them all.You be amazed at the flavor and meat left in all those fish heads....and just think of all we have thrown to the crabs? Reading all this is makin me hungry for some soup.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*fish heads*

check out theses heads..yummy,


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Fish head soup is the best!!! Don't skip out on the eye balls.



bzrk180 said:


> Its good...Try it!!


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

Yea the heads and bones are great for stock try it next time you will be amazed


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Boil is a bit misleading. Simmer so that you get a bubble.......bubble.........bubble action. Thirty minutes of that and you're good to go.


----------

